# Is the Mossberg Shockwave a viable home defense gun?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/02/06/is-the-mossberg-shockwave-a-viable-home-defense-gun-video


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think I'll be buying one anytime soon.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I admit it, I bought the early 12 gauge version, in a moment of weakness. It has a high "cool-factor", but ultimately, it has to earn its keep around here somehow, and I am still trying to find a niche for it.

Pros:
- Powerful and compact.
- More shots than a similarly-sized SxS, O/U, or single-shot.
- It has a high "cool-factor".
- I enjoy the way it was created to exploit loopholes in the current laws, which are dumb.

Cons:
- Kicks like the proverbial mule. A bad-tempered mule, with a toothache. Who is angry. With you.
- Kicks so hard it will break low-quality aiming devices like cheap lasers. I'm on laser #4 right now.
- Kicks so hard it will hurt you if you don't hold it tight and control the recoil arc. See YouTube for examples of bloody faces and skinned hands/knuckles, etc. Hold it wrong, and it WILL hurt you.
- For me at least, the short overall length combined with the horizontal grip makes it a poor point-shooter. It takes quite a bit of practice to get used to this design, and it's VERY easy to miss with this gun (which explains the green daylight-visible lasers I keep trying to find, mount and use -- and then break).

You may have noticed that most of the Cons centered around recoil. Even with light target loads, this firearm kicks pretty hard. With full-powered 2.75-inch defensive loads, it is brutal. It is chambered for 3" Magnum loads, but I've not yet found a need to fire any, not do I foresee this in the future. You should not have to look at your gun, then the threat, then your gun, then back at the threat, and try to figure out which one is going to hurt you worse. In this vein, there are now 20-gauge and .410 versions available, and the Twenty might be the best choice for most uses.

Recommended Modifications:
- Reverse the front strap attachment point so the screws are OUTSIDE the loop of the strap, or the screws and the end of the strap will cut/bruise/damage your support/pump hand during recoil.
- Add some sort of grip-enhancing tape to the rear grip, to keep your hand from sliding during recoil. Some folks have had the gun slide so far through their grip that the top-mounted safety button has torn the skin on the web or palm of their hand. I've seen rubberized batting tape used, but I used old-style sticky-on-both-sides friction tape. I even built-up a little ridge of tape behind the safety in case I get careless.
- Lightly sand or deburr all sharp edges on any part of the gun near your hands, such as the safety button and any plastic mold marks or flash on the pump handle.
- Buy some very low powered practice ammo to get used to the firing characteristics. Be very careful in moving up the power scale, as the recoil changes drastically.

Mossberg has teamed-up with Crimson Trace to make a Sidesaddle Laser for the Shockwave guns. It comes in a red or green laser versions, and seems durable and easy to activate. I may get one eventually, but at this point I am reluctant to sink any more serious money into this neither-fish-not-fowl firearm.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> *I admit it, I bought the early 12 gauge version, in a moment of weakness.* It has a high "cool-factor", but ultimately, it has to earn its keep around here somehow, and I am still trying to find a niche for it.


That's the whole problem with some guns. You just gotta' have it no matter what. I bought a Henry "Mare's Leg" a "MAC 10" and an UZI Carbine. All are highly impractical for any useful purpose other than to scare the s**t out of somebody. Especially that MAC 10, that is one sinister looking SOB if there ever was one. In fact I've never found long guns to be very practical for most self defense purposes or those AR 15 type pistols. They're too unwieldy and they don't carry very well unless you want to open carry where it's legal. But even where it's legal I think you may raise a few eyebrows with any one of them draped over your shoulder while going about your daily business.

I guess you could wear a trench coat? But then again it would look rather odd in the middle of the summer. I've yet to see anyone even here in Arizona open carrying in public any type of long gun, short barreled rifle or shotgun.

If there's ever a riot or civil unrest then out comes the long guns or shotguns in which case a handgun may not be the best choice. I'd rather be able to shoulder fire a long gun making those AR type pistols or "Shockwave" type shotguns impractical. I suppose that the MAC 10 would be okay if it had a folding stock and was full auto? But as it is it's not the easiest gun to shoot because of its weight and heft, the grip is like holding a 2X4. The UZI is heavy too, as such it's like shooting a .22.

I've never understood the purpose of pistol cartridges being chambered in long guns? Unless of course they're sub machine guns of which they are designed for. If I'm going to need a rifle for any reason I'm certainly going to choose one of the AR's or the Mini 14 over the UZI that's for sure.

The Henry "Mares Leg"? It's just a real nice gun and has the "cool-factor". But that's about it. As for the shotguns? Going out and firing a 12 gauge all day is not my idea of fun. But I've still got 'em, as no self described "gun nut" should be without at least just one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

We were issued a pistol grip Model 870 for evaluation. I shot it 10 times then I wrote down my Firearm Instructor's evaluation. Shortest memo I ever wrote. "Forget it."


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I found this video a couple of months ago. The gentleman from Canada found his Shockwave useful for hunting.
youtube- hunting shockwave


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

In 12 or 20 Gauge no - way too much of a bear to hang on to.

In .410 it actually makes pretty good sense.
Add a light/laser combo to an add on top rail and stuff it full of the PD rounds generally made for the Judge type handguns (Federal Handgun, Hornady Critical Defense or Winchester PDX) or even just #4 shot and I think it’d be a pretty formidable home defense weapon.


----------

